# FLW



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

FLW is at Sandusky Bay this week. 22lbs led after Day 1
Many of the Anglers are making the 100 mile run to St.Clair. Imagine that.
That new bait...Berkley Flat Worm Max Scent...is ding all the damage.
Most be a hell-of-a-bait...Try to but some. I checked several sights.
Sold out everywhere. Only found at BPS, and they only have 1 color.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Canadian waters are out, correct? As far as the long run goes, I think that 100 miles would get you all the way to the very north end of St Clair, but regardless, heading that way is going to cost at least three to four hours overall, I would think.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Better hope the wind don't pick up It's blow'in out of the NE.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

REEL GRIP said:


> Better hope the wind don't pick up It's blow'in out of the NE.


Right? And what the heck is up with the never ending N & NE winds this year? I don't ever recall a season on the Erie where these winds were so prevalent.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Seen a picture of one of the pro's boats that had the whole console ripped apart and there many broken trolling motors from day one.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We're up @ Anchor Bay this week & really haven't seen any bass boats fishing the N end of the lake. The guys making the run might be a bit farther south in the American waters of the main lake. Mike


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess the guys fishing St. Clair are limiting out in a hour or so
and the guys fishing Erie struggle to get bit.
The leader said he's going to St Clair today, even only if he
has 2 hours of fishing time.


----------

